# carving (burr?) bits and wheels for laminates



## lumberstuff (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi all,
I am looking for ideas for tooling and bits to "carve" thick laminate stock.
In this case it is thick laminate 3"+ thick comprised of < 1/8" layers.

This is gunstock material produced with unknown adhesives (probably epoxies) under high pressure.
Likely it will will require carbide.

Also, due to the thinness of the layers I am not expecting to remove a lot of material fast to eliminate splintering, etc.

I am guessing right now that I will need some convex burr wheels for my 4" die grinder as a starting tool (after rough bandsaw shaping).

after that not sure.

All I know is I was told do NOT try using my good chisels on it for anything other than light paring, and I won't.

Any ideas or help greatly appreciated !


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

http://bursforcarving.com/

http://www.pjtool.com/7pccarbideburset.aspx?gclid=CJ2T1KTqkbcCFfE7MgodtEMA5A

I would think that the solid carbide burrs could handle the material just fine.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

Look for Saburr Tooth carbide burrs. I've used them for carving soapstone, alabaster and serpentine.

Traditional Woodworker has them I think
I haven't had to buy any in a long time.


----------



## lumberstuff (Feb 22, 2013)

those look like great options.
Would you think I should go with a MEDIUM tooth/grit ?

Not sure how much material the FINE would remove. I don't mind it taking longer I just don't want to burn one up by using too fine a grit to remove lots of material - 
but by same token don't want to overshoot and risk a lot of tear out.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

Burn 'em up?
Maybe you didn't read my post carefully…. I use them on STONE! heheheh.
Brazilian soapstone is pretty soft, alabaster a bit harder and grittier, and serpentine is harder still.

If you can work this material with a rasp, the Saburr Tooth burrs will remove material at an almost alarming rate. 
They don't load up either. I don't know about tearout as I mostly use them on stone. But I know some power carvers who use the coarse to rough a block and then a fine to refine it and then they actually carve with the fine ones in different shapes.


----------

